# 6/7 рядный кнопочный аккордеон для балканской музыки



## Alexei (20 Окт 2017)

Насколько удобен такой инструмент для другой музыки? Внешне он отличается от 6-рядного который был у Гридина. Что можно сказать о модели на фото -- "Dallape - ORGANTONE"?


----------



## Bayanist711 (27 Окт 2017)

Alexei писал:


> Насколько удобен такой инструмент для другой музыки? Внешне он отличается от 6-рядного который был у Гридина. Что можно сказать о модели на фото -- "Dallape - ORGANTONE"?
> https://images.craigslist.org/00s0s_4kpXexzuD0s_1200x900.jpg


У этого инструмента утопающие кнопки. 5 лет играл на таком. Дело привычки.


----------

